# Bad Economy...Great Deals...



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I guess with the bad economy come great deals.... Just bought a 2000 Ford F750 30k GVW with cat motor 43k Miles PTO 7/8 yd Dump 10ft western plow... $8500!!!!!!!!!! I will upload pic's later...xysport


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

:angry:i would like to be the first person to say
I hate you. And good luck with the truck.:angry:


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

WOW. Great score. You should make your money back by years end.payup


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW, what a deal, waiting for pictures!!!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

sounds like one heck of a deal....cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

lets see some pics!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

call the cops I think you stole it do' nt lie!!!, thats a hell of a steal, I mean deal


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

What a great deal, Lets see the pics


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats a deal man!!!!!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats, now lets see some pictures!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

He is lying, no pics!!!!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hold on a sec...Trying to figure out the upload with the pic's...


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

The waiting is killing me. Let's see those pictures


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

OK...So I can do alot of things but figure out the camera and how to upload took most of the day...until my wife got home anyway...


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

gonna try the photo's with another setting....
These are alittle better...was getting dark.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a nice speckled paint job...:laughing:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

You better put that thing in storage for 10 years or so and then maybe........just maybe the police will let go the fact that you stole that truck and plow.

Great score you got.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I know, I'm still trying to figure out whats wrong with it...I registered it yesterday, and that went OK...I was holding my breath. The mileage is right according to carfax, reg history. It needs a radio,ok...and has some rust from sitting...but with the exception of minor dents, chips,pitting and minor rusting I dont see whats up...gonna put the plow on later in the week.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I would love to have it, only problem is where to store it when not in use, but again for that price I'd find a spot....good luck with it !!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

There certainly seems to be a lot of great deals south of the boarder. I think I may have to head south for my new spreader.


----------

